# Want To Make Your Blowgun Shoot 700+ Fps ?



## Hrawk (Dec 6, 2012)

As the title says, do you want to see a blowgun shooting 700+ fps with a few simple additions ?

First thing you need to get is a CO2 tyre inflater from your local bike shop or on-line. Be sure to get the type with a trigger. Expect to pay around $20 for one. Don't forget to get the CO2 cartridges to go with it, around 50c each. You'll get dozens of shots from a single cartridge. Oh, and grab a valve removing tool for a schrader valve while you are there. About $2 each and quite often included in tyre repair kits.

*CO2 Tyre Inflator*










*Schrader Valve Core Removal Tool*









Secondly you want to get yourself a rubber Schrader valve, the type used in car and motorbike tyres. These can be purchased in pretty much any auto store or salvaged from an old wheel. You can also cut them out of an old inner tube, but these are not so great though will work in a pinch.

*Schrader Valve*









*Step 1* : Purchase or salvage the above components

*Step 2* : Remove the core on the Schrader Valve

*Step 3* : Attach the tyre inflater to the Schrader Valve

*Step 4 *: Hold the tyre inflater with schrader valve to the mouthpiece of your blowgun. You may want to modify the schrader valve for a better fit

*Step 5* : Point the blowgun in a SAFE direction with an adequate backstop

*Step 6* : Squeeze the trigger on the tyre inflater

*Step 7* : Pick up your jaw.


----------



## The Warrior (Dec 8, 2012)

Cool. When I was young, my friend and I shot his old, wooden shed door with a homemade conduit bg, and a clothes hanger dart. The dart wasn't sharpened, but it stuck so far in the door, we had to get vise grips and a lot of effort to get it out before his dad saw it. We stuck the air chuck from his air compressor in the end, and gave it a blast with 100psi. We were probably standing about 15 feet away.


----------



## jtilley (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah, i can see you are gonna get me in trouble...... I did build a blowgun once upon atime with a tank I filled to 100 psi then released it via a ball valve into the1/2" x 3' copper tube. Not sure of the velocity , but it put a 12" x 5/16" wooden dart through both sides of a 55 gallon plastic drum at 15 yards, it was impressive but inconvienient, tire inflator though..................


----------



## Hrawk (Dec 6, 2012)

You're giving it a blast of about 700 PSI with the above setup.


----------



## jtilley (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh yeah, varmit killing machine


----------



## Hrawk (Dec 6, 2012)

I once used this setup to shoot a commercial .40 cal dart into a piece of hardwood.

The end result looked like a flattened spring. The shaft just folded up and wound around itself.

I never could remove it.


----------



## Hrawk (Dec 6, 2012)

Just be careful people if you do decide to try this.


----------



## jtilley (Dec 12, 2012)

Definately, because "Safety is no accident"


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow! That's awesome! Don't try this at home!


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

I made an "air rifle" out of some 1/2 inch pvc, shrader valve, and a pvc valve....I usually pressurize it to 130 psi....shoots heavy duty homemade blowgun dart and 3/8in steel balls (superheavy ones)......first time i shot it....I used the 3/8 ball and shot it at about a 45 degree angle up....that thing fly so far and so fast.....I swear I almost crapped my pants.....I think a may have brokken someones window far far away but no way of knowing!! the darts (duct tape cone with a big nail), when shot ino wood....never can get them out.....I'll see if i cant post a pic somewhere....


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

I get 700fps with my breath! ..... but seriously this is very awesome.


----------



## cjb4u (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh I so got to try this!!!


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Cool Hrawk, thanks for the info. However, I think I'll leave this build alone and watch you other chaps have at it.


----------



## Cervantes (Dec 22, 2012)

I did it. Works great, but a little awkward to hold and aim. May have to work on a bracket to old this more like a pistol with a really, really long barrel.


----------



## Pelletor (Jan 6, 2013)

@ superman365

i have a very similar air rifle "in process" but I have been distracted by the human breath powered kind but glad to hear of the performance of your air rifle. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

I'll post pics later maybe....it not real pretty and its my first so dont have high expectations...the point is that it works well


----------



## Gigmaster (Feb 28, 2013)

Why would you want to go to that much trouble? Why not just use an air rifle? My Beeman shoots over 1000 fps, and shoots either .17 cal, or .22 cal pellets (interchangeable barrels). It also shoots airgun darts.


----------



## ducttapeanddarts (Apr 22, 2013)

i made something similar. it had a PVC pressure chamber that can be filled with a bike pump, and hooks up to a 40 cal or 50 cal depending on the *cough* duct tape *cough* adapter. shoots ome heavy darts pretty fast, but not that accurate. the trigger system is a blowgun valve.


----------



## katagelan (Jul 8, 2013)

I would not be surprised if some .625 tubes would fit inside a .68 paintball barrel. Cheap and more ergonomic.

In olden times there were even .625 paintball guns.

http://www.zephyrpaintball.com/product/JT-2010-6151/JT-Raptor-Pump-Paintball-Gun---Black.html


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

Here is a link to another .625 cal paintball marker http://www.vintagerex.com/museum/Tippmann/SMG-60.html


----------



## squirrelslinger (Feb 2, 2014)

I remember taking a CO2 airsoft pistol, putting a carbon fiber .25 ID barrel on it, and modifying the mech to shoot with 4-5 times the amount of gas.

Not a good idea. That little sucker is like a semiautomatic rifle.

Just as loud too.


----------



## Gigmaster (Feb 28, 2013)

It's a neat mod, but I already have an airgun (Beeman RS-2) that shoots 1200 fps, and has 2 interchangeable barrels (.177 and .22). And it also shoots darts. I'd be afraid this mod would only result in a lot of ruined blowgun darts, which are way more expensive than pellets.


----------



## squirrelslinger (Feb 2, 2014)

Ive got airguns too. but they aren't semiautomatic.


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Jan 28, 2018)

Hrawk said:


> Just be careful people if you do decide to try this.


Amen, Hrawk.

This old thread is a good place for a reminder. These pressurized rigs can certainly be deadly, as well as efficient when used for hunting much, much larger animals than standard blowgun fare. High power air "rifles" have existed for a great number of years, taking game from deer all the way up to jungle beasts. Creativity with a blowgun and a handful of other pieces, can easily be cobbled into something much greater than the sum of it's pieces. I say go boldly forward in this direction, in pursuit of the next level. It is achievable. So, I implore you to go cautiously forward , but go. The ideas and combinations are virtually unlimited.

Cheers and happy hunting,

SSS


----------

